# Having trouble staying hard in front of a woman



## comfla (Feb 26, 2013)

Sometimes when I am face with a woman I just cave in. I donno why.

All the emotions just come flooding forth - sadness, envy, love, etc and I just breakdown and cry. I find it hard to keep that whole "hard man" persona up when I just know that it's ok to tell her how I really feel.

Anyone else?


----------



## Enhance (Jul 18, 2013)

Hi Mate,

My advice would be to join a gay forum


----------



## dannytsg (Sep 7, 2013)

Came in here expecting this to be another erection thread - thread disappoints


----------



## Enhance (Jul 18, 2013)

dannytsg said:


> Came in here expecting this to be another erection thread - thread disappoints


My post above applies to you to in that case


----------



## Chunkee (Sep 1, 2012)

:lol: Fukin'ell...


----------



## dannytsg (Sep 7, 2013)

Enhance said:


> My post above applies to you to in that case


Sorry my irony and sarcasm keys must be broken on my keyboard :thumb:


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

comfla said:


> Sometimes when I am face with a woman I just cave in. I donno why.
> 
> All the emotions just come flooding forth - sadness, envy, love, etc and I just breakdown and cry. I find it hard to keep that whole "hard man" persona up when I just know that it's ok to tell her how I really feel.
> 
> Anyone else?


too much Will and Grace mate


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Came in expecting a Comfla thread.

Leaving satisfied.


----------



## Spangle1187 (Jul 27, 2006)

I thought erection as well!

Man up, cant tell her you love on her the first date


----------



## Spangle1187 (Jul 27, 2006)

Don't understand what you mean by acting the hard man in front of her but don't try to be somebody you are not as it will not work in the long run


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

sounds like your on pct


----------



## Enhance (Jul 18, 2013)

comfla said:


> Sometimes when I am face with a woman I just cave in. I donno why.
> 
> All the emotions just come flooding forth - sadness, envy, love, etc and I just breakdown and cry. I find it hard to keep that whole "hard man" persona up when I just know that it's ok to tell her how I really feel.
> 
> Anyone else?


Ewen have you changed user name again ?


----------



## comfla (Feb 26, 2013)

Spangle1187 said:


> I thought erection as well!
> 
> Man up, cant tell her you love on her the first date


but my friend, she needs to know that I'm open and not an emotional stone like so many other men out there


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm always hard, what time should I pop round to service the bird?


----------



## comfla (Feb 26, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> I'm always hard, what time should I pop round to service the bird?


Why do you have to be so vulgar man... treat her with respect


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

comfla said:


> Why do you have to be so vulgar man... treat her with respect


That's just how she likes it


----------



## MyStyle (Apr 22, 2011)




----------



## comfla (Feb 26, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> That's just how she likes it


What? No woman likes to be degraded in such a manner :confused1:


----------



## Spangle1187 (Jul 27, 2006)

comfla said:


> but my friend, she needs to know that I'm open and not an emotional stone like so many other men out there


Make some nice comments about her appearance and what she is wearing, this will allow her to see that you have noticed her and think she is attractive, then when you are out and chatting and have a great time, tell her you are having a great time.

if all goes to plan and the evening has come to an end, tell her that you have had a great night, that you think she is good company and that you would love to go out again.

Don't lay it on slimy thick but this will tell her you are interested, go to far and she may think you are too keen.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

comfla said:


> What? No woman likes to be degraded in such a manner :confused1:


You haven't lived.

:whistling:


----------



## MyStyle (Apr 22, 2011)

Next time you are home alone comfla put on some relaxing music, light some candles and try on some women's clothes/underwear. This time next year you might be a full blown transexual, who knows. Baby steps bro.


----------



## comfla (Feb 26, 2013)

Spangle1187 said:


> Make some nice comments about her appearance and what she is wearing, this will allow her to see that you have noticed her and think she is attractive, then when you are out and chatting and have a great time, tell her you are having a great time.
> 
> if all goes to plan and the evening has come to an end, tell her that you have had a great night, that you think she is good company and that you would love to go out again.
> 
> Don't lay it on slimy thick but this will tell her you are interested, go to far and she may think you are too keen.


That's some good advice man thanks 

Maybe you can join Feelings Club one day too?


----------



## comfla (Feb 26, 2013)

MyStyle said:


> Next time you are home alone comfla put on some relaxing music, light some candles and try on some women's clothes/underwear. This time next year you might be a full blown transexual, who knows. Baby steps bro.


I'm doing that right now haha are you watching me again?


----------



## MyStyle (Apr 22, 2011)

comfla said:


> I'm doing that right now haha are you watching me again?


You keep forgetting to unplug your webcam


----------



## Spangle1187 (Jul 27, 2006)

comfla said:


> That's some good advice man thanks
> 
> Maybe you can join Feelings Club one day too?


Join what?


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

comfla said:


> Sometimes when I am face with a woman I just cave in. I donno why.
> 
> All the emotions just come flooding forth - sadness, envy, love, etc and I just breakdown and cry. I find it hard to keep that whole "hard man" persona up when I just know that it's ok to tell her how I really feel.


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

comfla said:


> Sometimes when I am face with a woman I just cave in. I donno why.
> 
> All the emotions just come flooding forth - sadness, envy, love, etc and I just breakdown and cry. I find it hard to keep that whole "hard man" persona up when I just know that it's ok to tell her how I really feel.
> 
> Anyone else?


YOU PROMISED ME


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

comfla said:


> Why do you have to be so vulgar man... treat her with respect


in my mind any first date that doesnt end in a sharing of feelings, marriage proposal and a 4 hour cuddle whilst watching sex and the city proves that the man is in deed a chauvanistic pig


----------



## comfla (Feb 26, 2013)

MunchieBites said:


> in my mind any first date that doesnt end in a sharing of feelings, marriage proposal and a 4 hour cuddle whilst watching sex and the city proves that the man is in deed a chauvanistic pig


take note @Huntingground


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Nah couldn't deal with being harder than my boyfriend like. Embarrassing mun


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)




----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

I smell :spam:


----------



## comfla (Feb 26, 2013)

tamara said:


> Nah couldn't deal with being harder than my boyfriend like. Embarrassing mun


but women are so much more emotionally robust.... you must know you are stronger than him?


----------



## comfla (Feb 26, 2013)

DiamondDixie said:


> I smell :spam:


take down the front man...let us all know who you really are...


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

comfla said:


> take note @Huntingground


A first date which doesn't end in......Milky might ban me


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Anyone remember that old ariston advert?


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

comfla said:


> but women are so much more emotionally robust.... you must know you are stronger than him?


I don't have a boyfriend to be stronger than.

Why you acting like such a pussy hole anyway. It's not even funny it's just sad, being all kool for the rest of the merry men is it butt


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I have no idea if this is serious...if it's not & you are trying to emulate hrh @Ashcrapper...then you've failed.


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

I suggest you go find your balls, you seem to have lost them. Either that or you need to go see a shrink.


----------



## comfla (Feb 26, 2013)

tamara said:


> I don't have a boyfriend to be stronger than.
> 
> Why you acting like such a pussy hole anyway. It's not even funny it's just sad, being all kool for the rest of the merry men is it butt


I find that hurtful and degrading


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

comfla said:


> I find that hurtful and degrading


I'm tempted to report her post on your behalf.

Some women just don't realise that we guys are sensitive and emotional creatures too.


----------



## comfla (Feb 26, 2013)

The Cheese said:


> I'm tempted to report her post on your behalf.
> 
> Some women just don't realise that we guys are sensitive and emotional creatures too.


I'm glad you're here for me mate 

I just feel like they see us as senseless, violent big hunks of sexually charged meat


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

comfla said:


> I'm glad you're here for me mate
> 
> I just feel like they see us as senseless, violent big hunks of sexually charged meat


I probably would have repped the above post but I'm crying so hard, I can't see through the tears which button to hit.

It's difficult being so sensitive.


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

comfla said:


> I find that hurtful and degrading


I apologise. Forgive me I've just spent 50 minutes cleaning a toilet that hasn't been cleaned for 32 years. Also thought I was picking up a sock only for it to be a dead rat.

You shouldn't wind women up man, you ask any prison officer where they would prefer to work, men's prison or women's? They'd choose men any day. Know where you are with men, can sense tension know when stuffs gonna kick off, women on the other hand, everything could appear to be cool and calm, next thing you know bitch has been stabbed in the neck with a spork.

Got my eye on you, just saying.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

tamara said:


> you ask any prison officer where they would prefer to work, men's prison or women's? They'd choose men any day.


I wouldn't.

One word.

Showers.

Not that I'm sexist or anything.


----------



## mrbritish (Mar 29, 2013)

Sporks are a brilliant invention


----------



## MyStyle (Apr 22, 2011)

tamara said:


> I apologise. Forgive me I've just spent 50 minutes cleaning a toilet that hasn't been cleaned for 32 years. Also thought I was picking up a sock only for it to be a dead rat.
> 
> You shouldn't wind women up man, you ask any prison officer where they would prefer to work, men's prison or women's? They'd choose men any day. Know where you are with men, can sense tension know when stuffs gonna kick off, women on the other hand, everything could appear to be cool and calm, next thing you know bitch has been stabbed in the neck with a spork.
> 
> Got my eye on you, just saying.


50 Cent just called, he wants his gangsta back.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

latblaster said:


> I have no idea if this is serious...if it's not & you are trying to emulate hrh @Ashcrapper...then you've failed.


you saying I have trouble staying hard in front of a woman? who have you been speaking to? :sad:


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

tamara said:


> I apologise. Forgive me I've just spent 50 minutes cleaning a toilet that hasn't been cleaned for 32 years. Also thought I was picking up a sock only for it to be a dead rat.


Sounds like you've been cleaning my flat..


----------



## comfla (Feb 26, 2013)

tamara said:


> I apologise. Forgive me I've just spent 50 minutes cleaning a toilet that hasn't been cleaned for 32 years. Also thought I was picking up a sock only for it to be a dead rat.
> 
> You shouldn't wind women up man, you ask any prison officer where they would prefer to work, men's prison or women's? They'd choose men any day. Know where you are with men, can sense tension know when stuffs gonna kick off, women on the other hand, everything could appear to be cool and calm, next thing you know bitch has been stabbed in the neck with a spork.
> 
> Got my eye on you, just saying.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

comfla said:


> but my friend, she needs to know that I'm open and not an emotional stone like so many other men out there


U need to stop this gush it doesn't suit u!!!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

tamara said:


> I apologise. Forgive me I've just spent 50 minutes cleaning a toilet that hasn't been cleaned for 32 years. Also thought I was picking up a sock only for it to be a dead rat.
> 
> You shouldn't wind women up man, you ask any prison officer where they would prefer to work, men's prison or women's? They'd choose men any day. Know where you are with men, can sense tension know when stuffs gonna kick off, women on the other hand, everything could appear to be cool and calm, next thing you know bitch has been stabbed in the neck with a spork.
> 
> Got my eye on you, just saying.


I second this....and I think he could possibly be choking on love hearts if he's not careful...nasty ending that ..just saying


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

@comfla, I think you just need a cuddle... always had you pegged as the sincerely sensitive type.

Group hug, thread readers?


----------



## comfla (Feb 26, 2013)

dtlv said:


> @comfla, I think you just need a cuddle... always had you pegged as the sincerely sensitive type.
> 
> Group hug, thread readers?
> 
> View attachment 137970


----------



## comfla (Feb 26, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> U need to stop this gush it doesn't suit u!!!


Doesn't suit me? whatever do you mean? Do I displease you?

If I do... I'm truly sorry... I know I haven't always been there and been sensitive to your needs. Maybe we could talk about this and you could give me suggestions on how I can be a better man?


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

Ashcrapper said:


> you saying I have trouble staying hard in front of a woman? who have you been speaking to? :sad:


his mum


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Whatever PCT you're doing it's not working. Your balls are definitely not back on line. :blink:

I am deeply concerned you need to get your free nad total testosterone levels checked as a matter of urgency. Might be a good idea to get your estrogen levels checked too.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

ohno said:


> his mum


She is a bit rough tbf :whistling:

Disclaimer: I don't usually do mum jokes... but as it's not clear whose mum we are talking about I think it's ok :lol:


----------



## haza1234 (Jan 8, 2012)

Your Avi says it all!


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

2004mark said:


> She is a bit rough tbf :whistling:
> 
> Disclaimer: I don't usually do mum jokes... but as it's not clear whose mum we are talking about I think it's ok :lol:


yeah i never think anyone actually takes mum jokes seriously, they're a bit too primary school humour for anyone to get offended


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

This problem has plagued me my entire life, so much so that the feelings of inadequacy carry over when i post online. I'm sure it's apparent in every post i make, and the regular posters no it. I suppose it's a cry for help really.

@comfla i hope you manage to over come this and if any one has had these feeling and beaten them, them my inbox is ready.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Gym Bunny said:


> Might be a good idea to get your estrogen levels checked too.


Doesn't need to be a bad PCT for a guy to want to show his feelings.

Like a couple of nights ago. I was watching Reservoir Dogs and found myself in tears.

If only they'd talked to each other. There would have been no need to cut ears off or shoot each other.

Strong men weep too.


----------



## str4nger (Jul 17, 2012)

stick your finger in your bumb:thumb:

that might perk u up


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

The Cheese said:


> Doesn't need to be a bad PCT for a guy to want to show his feelings.
> 
> Like a couple of nights ago. I was watching Reservoir Dogs and found myself in tears.
> 
> ...


a hug can mend the deepest wounds


----------



## comfla (Feb 26, 2013)

Mish said:


> This problem has plagued me my entire life, so much so that the feelings of inadequacy carry over when i post online. I'm sure it's apparent in every post i make, and the regular posters no it. I suppose it's a cry for help really.
> 
> @comfla i hope you manage to over come this and if any one has had these feeling and beaten them, them my inbox is ready.


That's what I've always admired about you Mish. You will put your issues aside to help another battered soul. Hugs Brother.


----------



## comfla (Feb 26, 2013)

Gym Bunny said:


> Whatever PCT you're doing it's not working. Your balls are definitely not back on line. :blink:
> 
> I am deeply concerned you need to get your free nad total testosterone levels checked as a matter of urgency. Might be a good idea to get your estrogen levels checked too.


PCT? I wasn't on cycle? I just take the clomid to help open myself up


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm wondering if @comfla is just trying to be clever here, or if there's something deeper and I'm just not in on the joke?

If so spill the beans... who can't get it up :whistling:


----------



## str4nger (Jul 17, 2012)

MunchieBites said:


> a hug can mend the deepest wounds


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

comfla said:


> PCT? I wasn't on cycle? I just take the clomid to help open myself up


Poppers would maybe be of interest to you mate


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

2004mark said:


> I'm wondering if @comfla is just trying to be clever here, or if there's something deeper and I'm just not in on the joke?
> 
> If so spill the beans... who can't get it up :whistling:


Its no joke man


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

comfla said:


> That's what I've always admired about you Mish. You will put your issues aside to help another battered soul. Hugs Brother.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

comfla said:


> PCT? I wasn't on cycle? I just take the clomid to help open myself up


That's even more worrying. Clomid should be raising your LH and so if anything you'd typically be more focused with energy, sex drive, and increasing muscle mass, not a tendency to weep. The PCT-like symptoms indicate a possibility of underlying issues.

While I still think estrogen and T levels need checking it is also worth going to an endocrinologist to rule out a growth on your pituitary.


----------



## comfla (Feb 26, 2013)

Gym Bunny said:


> That's even more worrying. Clomid should be raising your LH and so if anything you'd typically be more focused with energy, sex drive, and increasing muscle mass, not a tendency to weep. The PCT-like symptoms indicate a possibility of underlying issues.
> 
> While I still think estrogen and T levels need checking it is also worth going to an endocrinologist to rule out a growth on your pituitary.


Oh T levels? Oh no haha, I had my testes turned into a purse last week. Why do I need those horrible things?

I had some sperm put into the bank for when I meet the right Person.

It's all about finding your soulmate.


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

comfla said:


> Oh T levels? *Oh no haha, I had my testes turned into a purse last week*. Why do I need those horrible things?
> 
> I had some sperm put into the bank for when I meet the right Person.
> 
> It's all about finding your soulmate.


this made me spit out my soup


----------



## comfla (Feb 26, 2013)

MunchieBites said:


> this made me spit out my soup


Don't spit! haha, you'll get it everywhere!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

MunchieBites said:


> this made me spit out my soup


I was spitting out my coffee a few posts back


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

comfla said:


> Don't spit! haha, you'll get it everywhere!


its OK its love flavoured soup.

im just spreading the love


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

comfla said:


> Oh T levels? Oh no haha, I had my testes turned into a purse last week. Why do I need those horrible things?
> 
> I had some sperm put into the bank for when I meet the right Person.
> 
> It's all about finding your soulmate.


Voluntary castration? No wonder you're having issues staying hard.


----------



## comfla (Feb 26, 2013)

Gym Bunny said:


> Voluntary castration? No wonder you're having issues staying hard.


Stop making dirty jokes!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Never started.


----------



## MyStyle (Apr 22, 2011)

comfla said:


> Stop making dirty jokes!


Report her.

Such jokes are disrespectful to the kind, whole hearted men of this forum.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

can someone give me a run down on wtf is going on? xxx


----------



## comfla (Feb 26, 2013)

Gym Bunny said:


> Never started.


Are you telling me you've never made a double entendre?


----------



## comfla (Feb 26, 2013)

MyStyle said:


> Report her.
> 
> Such jokes are disrespectful to the kind, whole hearted men of this forum.


Us men just have to deal with these hateful comments 

They brush it off and act like it's nothing but they do not see the damage they do.


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Comfla we stand united brother


----------



## MyStyle (Apr 22, 2011)

comfla said:


> Us men just have to deal with these hateful comments
> 
> They brush it off and act like it's nothing but they do not see the damage they do.


Feelings are the staple of a real man's diet.

Insensitive bunch these women of UKM.


----------



## deeconfrost (Dec 15, 2010)

Soz to hear that mate...for me I'm getting a boner just going to the strip joints on gta5!!!


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

deeconfrost said:


> Soz to hear that mate...for me I'm getting a boner just going to the strip joints on gta5!!!


thats objectifying women, how are you ever going to find your inner rainbow pony if you carry on surpressing your emotions in this way?


----------



## deeconfrost (Dec 15, 2010)

MunchieBites said:


> thats objectifying women, how are you ever going to find your inner rainbow pony if you carry on surpressing your emotions in this way?


My pony is fine,watered and groomed every day


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

MunchieBites said:


> thats objectifying women, how are you ever going to find your inner rainbow pony if you carry on surpressing your emotions in this way?


The horror! Then he'll never get his brony name!


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Hey op your estrogen levels must be sky high,

I used an Ai and found it near impossible not to be hard infront of a woman tho I made the excuse to her I had a mars bar in my pocket:whistling:


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

deeconfrost said:


> My pony is fine,watered and groomed every day


if you ever need a hug, a chat about how you are feeling, or any kind of cuddle, i am here for you


----------



## deeconfrost (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks that's reassuring


----------



## deeconfrost (Dec 15, 2010)

Yeah...about that hug??? Does it mean I can place a hand on your ass or??... :whistling:


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

deeconfrost said:


> Yeah...about that hug??? Does it mean I can place a hand on your ass or??... :whistling:


no i'm afraid not as that would cross my moral boundaries. you can pet me dog though he is fluffy


----------



## deeconfrost (Dec 15, 2010)

Yee I get the impression your dog fluffy may nip me


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

deeconfrost said:


> Yee I get the impression your dog fluffy may nip me


he is very gentle...like a south easterly breeze on a summers day across a meadow


----------



## MyStyle (Apr 22, 2011)

deeconfrost said:


> Thanks that's reassuring


----------



## deeconfrost (Dec 15, 2010)

More like the rough sea of bay of biscay??..


----------



## UKLifter88 (Sep 19, 2011)

If you wanna feel like a man just punch her in the face. Nah just kidding. Or am I?


----------



## deeconfrost (Dec 15, 2010)

Errr...dunno i..lol


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

JammyGit said:


> If you wanna feel like a man just punch her in the face. Nah just kidding. Or am I?


sounds like you need soe serious hugging time in the feelings circle


----------



## comfla (Feb 26, 2013)

JammyGit said:


> If you wanna feel like a man just punch her in the face. Nah just kidding. Or am I?












How could you suggest such a thing! Even as a joke! the humanity! I think I might cry!


----------



## UKLifter88 (Sep 19, 2011)

comfla said:


> How could you suggest such a thing! Even as a joke! the humanity! I think I might cry!


Too much time watching Live Leak videos I think.


----------



## Steviant (Sep 6, 2013)

This thread will get me fired, mainly for laughing out loud in an otherwise silent office...

Hugging time in the feeling circle... now I see where I've been going wrong all these years. Happily I can start to put things right today.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

comfla said:


> Sometimes when I am face with a woman I just cave in. I donno why.
> 
> All the emotions just come flooding forth - sadness, envy, love, etc and I just breakdown and cry. I find it hard to keep that whole "hard man" persona up when I just know that it's ok to tell her how I really feel.
> 
> Anyone else?


If you hold onto these emotions of sadness, etc, they will manifest them selves as you are attracting them.

Men act hard because they are protecting their insecurity.

I fail to see why men feel the need to be hard, if one was secure, all things are taken care of.


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

JammyGit said:


> If you wanna feel like a man just punch her in the face. Nah just kidding. Or am I?


How dare you sir! You are a monster!

It's because of you that famine, war and disease exists!

I'd better tag in the sand people...

@strongindependentpowerfulwomen


----------



## UKLifter88 (Sep 19, 2011)

hackskii said:


> If you hold onto these emotions of sadness, etc, they will manifest them selves as you are attracting them.
> 
> Men act hard because they are protecting their insecurity.
> 
> I fail to see why men feel the need to be hard, if one was secure, all things are taken care of.


We might get called a f**got or something. I wish I let my feelings out though in the past, now I find it hard to feel anything.


----------



## deeconfrost (Dec 15, 2010)

Now your fceked


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

MunchieBites said:


> if you ever need a hug, a chat about how you are feeling, or any kind of cuddle, i am here for you


orgy cuddle :thumb:


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

The L Man said:


> can someone give me a run down on wtf is going on? xxx


there's finally a thread on uk-m where you'll fit right in


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

JammyGit said:


> If you wanna feel like a man just punch her in the face. Nah just kidding. Or am I?


Ha ha ha ha ha that's so funny I accidentally banned you.

Sorry. When I stop laughing ill un ban you


----------



## deeconfrost (Dec 15, 2010)

I'm off to groom the pony!


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

ohno said:


> there's finally a thread on uk-m where you'll fit right in


Oh no!


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

The L Man said:


> Oh no!


----------



## artful_dodger87 (Mar 4, 2011)

Too much seriousness in a comfla thread... I'm out!


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

This thread is so beta. Makes me feel alpha for once.


----------



## comfla (Feb 26, 2013)

The L Man said:


> This thread is so beta. Makes me feel alpha for once.


I'd always let you be the alpha


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

comfla said:


> I'd always let you be the alpha


thanks babes


----------



## deeconfrost (Dec 15, 2010)

Hey that's nice to see a bit of bromance


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

MunchieBites said:


> this made me spit out my soup


This made me want some soup.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

JammyGit said:


> We might get called a f**got or something. I wish I let my feelings out though in the past, now I find it hard to feel anything.


I never act hard, I am very compassionate, but that is because I try and take the time to understand others.

The person calling you a f**got is insecure, he has the issues, his problem, not yours.

Repeating these kind of words to other men will only get your ass kicked at some point in time.

I never act hard, I never get guys in my face either, that is because I am a confidant man, and generally have control over my emotions.

Trying to be hard, is just your ego acting up due to your own insecurities.

Be yourself, love yourself, and others will love you back, and not feel threatened by you, nor attack you.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

As above...but sometimes people see softness as weakness. It gets a bit boring then.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

latblaster said:


> As above...but sometimes people see softness as weakness. It gets a bit boring then.


Sure they do, but that is their own insecurity that causes them to suggest this is weakness as this is not the way they feel men should act.

But the reality is, if a man is confident with self, has the ability to control his emotions, uses logic to solve problems, he is miles ahead of those that feel the need to act hard to make excuses for their short comings.

They lash out as out of jealousy, or lacking understanding.

In any debate, one can not use emotion to debate logic, that is a dead end.


----------



## deeconfrost (Dec 15, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> This made me want some soup.


Yeah cream of.....


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

comfla said:


> Sometimes when I am face with a woman I just cave in. I donno why.
> 
> All the emotions just come flooding forth - sadness, envy, love, etc and I just breakdown and cry. I find it hard to keep that whole "hard man" persona up when I just know that it's ok to tell her how I really feel.
> 
> Anyone else?


got married at the weekend, almost cried, made a joke of it and managed to fend it off on 2 occasions, i am hard.

Doesnt matter, depends on what the occasion is and what the woman is looking for. Some dont want a bloke to be a softie, some like it..


----------



## Mark_08 (Feb 15, 2012)

9 pages, can't read it now but Friday night sorted cheers :thumb:


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Came in expecting a L Man's thread.
> 
> Leaving unsatisfied


Fixed


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

comfla said:


> Doesn't suit me? whatever do you mean? Do I displease you?
> 
> If I do... I'm truly sorry... I know I haven't always been there and been sensitive to your needs. Maybe we could talk about this and you could give me suggestions on how I can be a better man?


I can't help u to be a 'better' man..as for this u need to be a man in the first instance..so how about u work on that


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

@hackskii

Yes, I understand...thank you for reminding me. 

One thing that I find amusing is the statement: " You make me so angry" err no I don't that's your decision to be angry, or whatever, & I am not responsible for your feelings. :lol:

Having said that though...some of your posts do actually make me happy/reflective or think more.

I'm sure you know what I mean. If you don't...I'll make you understand.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

got home from work, night with the wife watching films or telly stuff and we have no salted ****ing popcorn. AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARGH


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Ashcrapper said:


> got home from work, night with the wife watching films or telly stuff and we have no salted ****ing popcorn. AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARGH


When you say telly stuff...............................? :wink:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

deeconfrost said:


> Yeah cream of.....


Cock-a-leekie?

Nah I had a golden vegetable cup a soup. With croutons!


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> I can't help u to be a 'better' man..as for this u need to be a man in the first instance..so how about u work on that


Reported.


----------



## deeconfrost (Dec 15, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Cock-a-leekie?
> 
> Nah I had a golden vegetable cup a soup. With croutons!


Now thats a good soup


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

lukeee said:


> When you say telly stuff...............................? :wink:


Sons of anarchy, boardwalk empire and south park


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Ashcrapper said:


> Sons of anarchy, boardwalk empire and south park


Ive never seen that boardwalk empire, as a HUGE fan of the sopranos am i likely to like this too?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

lukeee said:


> Ive never seen that boardwalk empire, as a HUGE fan of the sopranos am i likely to like this too?


it's fantastic mate, lot slower paced though. getting better and better, some great characters


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

lukeee said:


> Ive never seen that boardwalk empire, as a HUGE fan of the sopranos am i likely to like this too?


Same as me.Was really looking forward to after The Sopranos.Got through two episodes.Left me cold.A bit like that "Pacific" Which was spoke of in the same company as Band of brothers.Sh!te.


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Righto i will give it a blast!


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

essexboy said:


> Same as me.Was really looking forward to after The Sopranos.Got through two episodes.Left me cold.A bit like that "Pacific" Which was spoke of in the same company as Band of brothers.Sh!te.


It does get better once you get a few episodes in mate. Worth persevering. BWE that is.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I got BWE 3...but haven't watched it yet.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

essexboy said:


> Same as me.Was really looking forward to after The Sopranos.Got through two episodes.Left me cold.A bit like that "Pacific" Which was spoke of in the same company as Band of brothers.Sh!te.


It's very slow, but worth it mate


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

haha i must have no feelings compared to you guys the aim of sex now im with wor lass is just to do some damaging cardio


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

essexboy said:


> Same as me.Was really looking forward to after The Sopranos.Got through two episodes.Left me cold.A bit like that "Pacific" Which was spoke of in the same company as Band of brothers.Sh!te.


tbf both would be nigh on impossible to beat :thumbup1:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

lukeee said:


> Righto i will give it a blast!


When you say blast..........................?


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> When you say blast..........................?


I dont mean the flute!!

Ya dirty minded girl you


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

comfla said:


> but my friend, she needs to know that I'm open and not an emotional stone like so many other men out there


yea she did use the word 'soft' to describe you in the ladies lounge


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> yea she did use the word 'soft' to describe you in the ladies lounge


Is there no code of conduct in the ladies lounge? Is it free for all where you all run a mock and discuss the male members and how soft you think we are?


----------



## Fletch68 (Mar 17, 2013)

comfla said:


> Sometimes when I am face with a woman I just cave in. I donno why.
> 
> All the emotions just come flooding forth - sadness, envy, love, etc and I just breakdown and cry. I find it hard to keep that whole "hard man" persona up when I just know that it's ok to tell her how I really feel.
> 
> Anyone else?


 I thought this thread was about Viagara at first glance..


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Loveleelady said:


> yea she did use the word 'soft' to describe you in the ladies lounge





Breda said:


> Is there no code of conduct in the ladies lounge? Is it free for all where you all run a mock and discuss the male members and how soft you think we are?


I believe the precise description was "marshmallow gooily soft".


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Gym Bunny said:


> I believe the precise description was "marshmallow gooily soft".


Which pussy 'ole was this aimed at? cos if was me I'll have you know I'd take you all on at the same time and win


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Gym Bunny said:


> I believe the precise description was "marshmallow gooily soft".


Lol I must have missed that one! Def using it in the future though


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Breda said:


> Which pussy 'ole was this aimed at? cos if was me I'll have you know I'd take you all on at the same time and win


Comfla of course. I forgot to include the quote from LL in my post, I've amended it to be clearer.

I'm sure you could win with one hand tied behind your back. :lol:


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> yea she did use the word 'soft' to describe you in the ladies lounge


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Mr_Morocco said:


> Reported.


Mmmm turn on :bounce:


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

I think most women like a bit of GBH they just don't want to be seen to admit it


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

latblaster said:


> @hackskii
> 
> Yes, I understand...thank you for reminding me.
> 
> ...


Yah, kind of funny how some blame others on their emotions.

I know a guy that said if he only had a women he would be happy.

I suggested to him that if this was true, she would have control over your happiness, and nobody deserves this power over another.

I also find it strange how some guys/girls want to be, or act like others, yet everyone is beautiful in their own way.

And if we are all beautiful in our own way, and if this is the case then just the way you are you will attract the woman for you.

Or, put another way, if you pretend to be someone you are not, and attract a woman to this person, then being the person you are, she may not be attracted.

It is like deceiving yourself into trying to get a woman, then once you get her, you will live a lie trying to keep her.

Trust me, there is a woman for every man, if a guy has to act hard to keep her, there is something wrong with both of you:lol:

Just be yourself, and be happy with yourself, in fact love yourself, be confident, you will be a magnet to women, I never had any problems being myself, and once you do, it makes things just so much less up tight.

We are all beautiful inside, measuring the exterior alone will cheat you out of something wonderful on the inside, for me a sense of humor on a woman is one of the most attractive things that I can think of, yet you will never see this unless you talk to her, being yourself of course:lol:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Breda said:


> Is there no code of conduct in the ladies lounge? Is it free for all where you all run a mock and discuss the male members and how soft you think we are?


U Breda could never be described as ' soft' surely .I feel width better suits I refer to the back of course :tongue:


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

@Heath

If one of us bloke persons posted in Gen Con about stuff in MA we'd be banned. So let's see if she is...

..


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

DeskSitter said:


> I think most women like a bit of GBH they just don't want to be seen to admit it


Not true..I would always admit to loving my GOLDEN BALLS HARD. Aka GBH


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Gym Bunny said:


> Comfla of course. I forgot to include the quote from LL in my post, I've amended it to be clearer.
> 
> I'm sure you could win with one hand tied behind your back. :lol:


He's an emotional guy I'm sure you ladies can sympathies. I think an invitate into you powder room should be extended to him as he clearly now has a vagina and you can all be marshmallowy gooily soft together

And yes I'd take you all out with both hands behind my back


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Gym Bunny said:


> I believe the precise description was "marshmallow gooily soft".





mrssalvatore said:


> Lol I must have missed that one! Def using it in the future though


Found it  Love the quote


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Breda said:


> Is there no code of conduct in the ladies lounge? Is it free for all where you all run a mock and discuss the male members and how soft you think we are?


lmao the ladies lounge in me hed breda? theres only me in it


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Loveleelady said:


> lmao the ladies lounge in me hed breda? theres only me in it


And only me in mine lol


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> U Breda could never be described as ' soft' surely .I feel width better suits I refer to the back of course :tongue:


So do you give us code names and stuff in the powder room?

FTR my back isnt the only thing thats widthy


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Breda said:


> So do you give us code names and stuff in the powder room?
> 
> FTR my back isnt the only thing thats widthy


No we not that bored!

We have more Important matters


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> lmao the ladies lounge in me hed breda? theres only me in it


Surprised there's anything other than air in there LL


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Breda said:


> Surprised there's anything other than air in there LL


lmao totally you rite there lad


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Loveleelady said:


> lmao the ladies lounge in me hed breda? theres only me in it


You spoiled it! :lol:


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Gym Bunny said:


> You spoiled it! :lol:


Lmao!!!!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Breda said:


> So do you give us code names and stuff in the powder room?
> 
> FTR my back isnt the only thing thats widthy


No code names us ladies say it how it is..ur all ......... And we all agree lol

Widthy feet must look weird :confused1:


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Id also like to know whats poppin in PR


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Id also like to know whats poppin in PR


Not cherries that's for sure......


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> No code names us ladies say it how it is..ur all ......... And we all agree lol
> 
> Widthy feet must look weird :confused1:


Pmsl x2


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

latblaster said:


> @Heath
> 
> If one of us bloke persons posted in Gen Con about stuff in MA we'd be banned. So let's see if she is...
> 
> ..


really is that what you want?

you want to ban all women off the board?

you see it as an us and them?

cause I don't I just see this as a place to learn and have fun

I don't go running reporting stuff or trying to ban people defo not my game

but seeing as you are being like that

go check what I said I never mentioned anything private or referred to anywhere I shudnt

merely a joke bit of crack ...lighten up lad


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Id also like to know whats poppin in PR


nothing!!!

really totally nothing why you think we all post in gen con lol more crack wiv you fellas

youd be disappointed if you got in


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

mrssalvatore said:


> Not cherries that's for sure......


All make up and recipe talk is it?


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> All make up and recipe talk is it?


Something like that...


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> lmao totally you rite there lad


You know as well as I do that I couldn't be further from the truth


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Breda said:


> You know as well as I do that I couldn't be further from the truth


I know got a heap of stuff in there #tansmakeupwaxingweddingshoppingmen


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Gym Bunny said:


> You spoiled it! :lol:


Dont worry she hasnt thrown me of the scent I'm still onto you lot and your antics 



Skye666 said:


> No code names us ladies say it how it is..ur all ......... And we all agree lol
> 
> Widthy feet must look weird :confused1:


Its a burden I have to bare skye but it gives me plenty of traction when I walk


----------



## comfla (Feb 26, 2013)

Loveleelady said:


> yea she did use the word 'soft' to describe you in the ladies lounge


I can't believe you talk about us in there  Do you know how much hurt you cause?


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

comfla said:


> I can't believe you talk about us in there  Do you know how much hurt you cause?


About as much as you cause with your ma filth

Absolutely none!


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

comfla said:


> I can't believe you talk about us in there  Do you know how much hurt you cause?


o sweetie pie I jested!!!!

I love ur pink heart...its just the perfect shade you really are the bestest xxxxx


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Id also like to know whats poppin in PR


Your cherry ackee :lol:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Breda said:


> You know as well as I do that I couldn't be further from the truth


That's true. I recently relayed the fascinating story of how cross I was when they took the silver surfer off the telly at 7.25 on Saturdays....I like go make coffee and toast and nip back into bed to watch the latest happenings, to be honest it was the same with spider man AND the ninja turtle re-runs!

Oh, and I've said freakin, feckin and bollox the other week.....yessir...it's quite torrid...


----------



## comfla (Feb 26, 2013)

mrssalvatore said:


> About as much as you cause with your ma filth
> 
> Absolutely none!


MA is a place we can discuss our feelings without your hurtful comments and judgemental eyes. We have our dignity in there. We have each other.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> Your cherry ackee :lol:


You just made me blush


----------



## comfla (Feb 26, 2013)

Loveleelady said:


> o sweetie pie I jested!!!!
> 
> I love ur pink heart...its just the perfect shade you really are the bestest xxxxx


Here, I found yours!


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

comfla said:


> Here, I found yours!


I loveeee it!!!!! have you a tea green one?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> You just made me blush


Good like em ..vulnerable and blushing it's endearing ackee


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> Good like em ..vulnerable and blushing it's endearing ackee


lmao


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

comfla said:


> PR is a place we can discuss our feelings without your hurtful comments and judgemental eyes. We have our dignity in there. We have each other


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> Good like em ..vulnerable and blushing it's endearing ackee


No one mentioned vulnerable :lol:


----------



## comfla (Feb 26, 2013)

Try again


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

mrssalvatore said:


> Thought you would have got to grips with the quoting system by now.


----------



## comfla (Feb 26, 2013)

I fixed it automatically.... someone's got to tidy up after those messy girls


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

comfla said:


> I fixed it automatically.... someone's got to tidy up after those messy girls


That is so thoughtful and considerate. While you're doing it, run the hoover around too sweetpea.


----------



## comfla (Feb 26, 2013)

Gym Bunny said:


> That is so thoughtful and considerate. While you're doing it, run the hoover around too sweetpea.


Don't be so sexist. That kind of behaviour is not tolerated on this board! Everyone is equal here!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

comfla said:


> Don't be so sexist. That kind of behaviour is not tolerated on this board! Everyone is equal here!


How is taking turns with the hoover sexist? :confused1:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Gym Bunny said:


> How is taking turns with the hoover sexist? :confused1:


Because you're tryin to lower the man to your level

Yea thats right... I took it there


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

comfla said:


> Try again





Heath said:


> No I changed MA to PR we can be as sarcastic as you!!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Breda said:


> Because you're tryin to lower the man to your level
> 
> Yea thats right... I took it there


How did you get on with your carpet cleaning? :whistling:


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

comfla said:


> Don't be so sexist. That kind of behaviour is not tolerated on this board! Everyone is equal here!


not quite!!!

you're just a silver you're not really equal with us golds


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Breda said:


> Because you're tryin to lower the man to your level
> 
> Yea thats right... I took it there


Lower him? Raise him up, my dear, raise him up!

You contrary little spoon stirrer you.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> How did you get on with your carpet cleaning? :whistling:


Still stinks :lol:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Gym Bunny said:


> Lower him? Raise him up, my dear, raise him up!
> 
> You contrary little spoon stirrer you.


Tuche Tuche


----------



## comfla (Feb 26, 2013)

@mrssalvatore still not quite nailed that quote eh?


----------



## comfla (Feb 26, 2013)

Loveleelady said:


> not quite!!!
> 
> you're just a silver you're not really equal with us golds


You are a feelings hurter.


----------



## comfla (Feb 26, 2013)

Gym Bunny said:


> Lower him? Raise him up, my dear, raise him up!
> 
> You contrary little spoon stirrer you.


The day I'm the same level as a sexist I'll be a woman!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Loveleelady said:


> really is that what you want?
> 
> you want to ban all women off the board?
> 
> ...


No, I don't want to ban all women off the board at all. Nope not in anyway. 

I was making a cross reference to the 'violence' thread, pls see my comment. However, what's 'Sauce for the goose, is sauce for the gander'.

Btw...I'm still waving...!! :lol:


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

comfla said:


> You are a feelings hurter.


o no im well known for being sensitive and kind and caring ask anyone else on here they'll confirm im like mother teresa


----------



## comfla (Feb 26, 2013)

Loveleelady said:


> really is that what you want?
> 
> you want to ban all women off the board?
> 
> ...


Where the fnuk were you the other day when I got a ton of poo dropped on me for a two word comment? :beer:


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Loveleelady said:


> o no im well known for being sensitive and kind and caring ask anyone else on here they'll confirm im like mother teresa


Just as well breda didnt come over then eh


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

comfla said:


> Don't be so sexist. That kind of behaviour is not tolerated on this board! Everyone is equal here!


Yes...I like people..not 'men' or 'women'. I do however only have sex with women.

But with you mate, I might make an exception. :lol:


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

latblaster said:


> No, I don't want to ban all women off the board at all. Nope not in anyway.
> 
> I was making a cross reference to the 'violence' thread, pls see my comment. However, what's 'Sauce for the goose, is sauce for the gander'.
> 
> Btw...I'm still waving...!! :lol:


don't know anything about the violence thread

just see you jumpin in as quick as you can with ban comments

playground stuff

im turning my back on u now...no waves...no nothing...ur off me Christmas card list


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

comfla said:


> Where the fnuk were you the other day when I got a ton of poo dropped on me for a two word comment? :beer:


wasn't me


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Loveleelady said:


> don't know anything about the violence thread
> 
> just see you jumpin in as quick as you can with ban comments
> 
> ...


Heart...broken..& now I shall immerse myself into the water off the pier. Which is only 5ft deep. Will you resus me ...please...?

Sad so much....


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

latblaster said:


> Heart...broken..& now I shall immerse myself into the water off the pier. Which is only 5ft deep. Will you resus me ...please...?
> 
> Sad so much....


don't address me further

no Christmas card no likes no reps no quotes no fuk all

boy you messed up big time when u dallied wiv LL

im takin u down u goin down boy:whistling:


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Loveleelady said:


> don't address me further
> 
> no Christmas card no likes no reps no quotes no fuk all
> 
> ...


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

comfla said:


> The day I'm the same level as a sexist I'll be a woman!


Well you keep trying dear. Good effort. There may be a participation medal in it for you.


----------



## deeconfrost (Dec 15, 2010)

This still ongoing then


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

deeconfrost said:


> This still ongoing then


Its resorted to @latblaster and @Loveleelady flirtin lol


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> How did you get on with your carpet cleaning? :whistling:





Breda said:


> Still stinks :lol:


Oh dear. You have my deepest sympathies. Nothing's worked so far? Even a little?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

comfla said:


> The day I'm the same level as a sexist I'll be a woman!


Did u know....that heart in the avi is not quite symmetrical...


----------



## deeconfrost (Dec 15, 2010)

Lol


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Gym Bunny said:


> Oh dear. You have my deepest sympathies. Nothing's worked so far? Even a little?


Tbf I have just left it, ran a hair dryer over it to dry it hopin that will get it sorted


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

LL if I promise to Love Honour & Obey you & spend all my cash on you then will you forgive me?

If you do, I'll wait on Mumbles Pier & you can wave with your panties in the air.

(Disclaimer, this is fun & not in anyway to be construed as having sexual overtones.) This is a Legal Binding Document.

Much. :wub:


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> Did u know....that heart in the avi is not quite symmetrical...


the picture in your avi is off, can see the border bottom right, old picture?


----------



## mrwhiteman (Oct 11, 2013)

JammyGit said:


> If you wanna feel like a man just punch her in the face. Nah just kidding. Or am I?


Can I just say that I got banned for this comment. And while it's for two days, only a total moron would not see this is a JOKE. I won't be coming back because whoever banned me is a complete numpty. Obviously their brain is full to the brim of testosterone and no actual brain cells.


----------



## comfla (Feb 26, 2013)

Gym Bunny said:


> Well you keep trying dear. Good effort. There may be a participation medal in it for you.


You need a hug.


----------



## comfla (Feb 26, 2013)

Loveleelady said:


> wasn't me


You can join the MA lounge then!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

mrwhiteman said:


> Can I just say that I got banned for this comment. And while it's for two days, only a total moron would not see this is a JOKE. I won't be coming back because whoever banned me is a complete numpty. Obviously their brain is full to the brim of testosterone and no actual brain cells.
> 
> I feel slightly betrayed by the site and I will reciprocate.


Its only the internet white man


----------



## mrwhiteman (Oct 11, 2013)

Breda said:


> Its only the internet white man


It's Mr Whiteman, not white man and thanks you're probably right. There's a physical world out there!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

mrwhiteman said:


> It's Mr Whiteman, not white man and thanks you're probably right. There's a physical world out there!


Sorry mrwhiteman but tbf 2 days should really tell you all you need to know


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

If I've ever had the misfortune not to get fully aroused in front of a woman,I find a quick glance at myself in the mirror usually makes me rock hard


----------



## stevieboy100 (Oct 30, 2012)

oh jesus is this thread serious ? or have i drank too much

I should stop coming on here friday night


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

mrwhiteman said:


> Can I just say that I got banned for this comment. And while it's for two days, only a total moron would not see this is a JOKE. I won't be coming back because whoever banned me is a complete numpty. Obviously their brain is full to the brim of testosterone and no actual brain cells.


It was me. Yes that's right I have no brains. Rules say I should ban you permanently but take the warning for what it is and think about posting that sort of stuff.

Or you can be a total idiot and as soon as your bans up come on here and slag me off saying how do this and that etc etc. it doesn't bother me in slightest. You'll just get banned again for good.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

mrwhiteman said:


> Can I just say that I got banned for this comment. And while it's for two days, only a total moron would not see this is a JOKE. I won't be coming back because whoever banned me is a complete numpty. Obviously their brain is full to the brim of testosterone and no actual brain cells.





JammyGit said:


> Say what I always say to my bird "If you don't believe me then f*ck off" she'll believe you quick.





JammyGit said:


> Woman can be very manipulative, they'll give you what you think you need just to display the power they have over you.





JammyGit said:


> Mate, there's nicer chicks in my local ASDA car park, I always talk to a couple of birds while doing my shopping
> 
> Internet dating is crap. Just abuse girls while driving past, some of them love it.


Just a few of your very excellent posts. So when you talk about hitting women after posting like this of course it's obvious it's a joke.

Also shows your superior intellect in full glory I feel.

This just goes to show people who say 'I got banned for no reason' it's never just one post. It's very easy to check your posting history and see a pattern of posting.


----------



## rumbaba (Oct 2, 2012)

Must be some sort of a record. Banned, join under a pseudonym and banned again pronto.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

rumbaba said:


> Must be some sort of a record. Banned, join under a pseudonym and banned again pronto.


Ofc it's never their fault, it's always someone elses. "why does no one understand me" :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> Just a few of your very excellent posts. So when you talk about hitting women after posting like this of course it's obvious it's a joke.
> 
> Also shows your superior intellect in full glory I feel.
> 
> This just goes to show people who say 'I got banned for no reason' it's never just one post. It's very easy to check your posting history and see a pattern of posting.


Marvellous work Tom


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

Enhance said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> My advice would be to join a gay forum


hahahaha :thumb:


----------

